# Is it worth the hassle? opinions please!!!



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi ive been lookking for a chihuahua for ages now and i have found 2 males for sale long haired exactly what im after for only £300 mum n dad can be seen with pups etc, only problem is they are in leeds uk, and im in southampton uk, which is about 4-5 hrs drive about 220 miles, i really really dont no what 2 do one part of me says its way 2 far the other half says go for it its a bargin!! what would you do??


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I would say "go for it"you may not get another chance like that.....what a few hours drivin'


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

Does the breeders have other looking at them? Can she email you the pics?

I'm in the US and I'm traveling 335 miles (2 states away) to pick up my puppy as soon as she's ready. 

If that the puppy you know you want GO FOR IT!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow 2 states away...thats great


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

The breeder is gona send an email of the pups there are 2 to choose from,


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

I say GO FOR IT!! 300 pounds is a great price! :wink:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

fab price!!!  its a one off travel!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What about taking the train instead of driving?


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

inquired about a train i have 2 make 5 changes(gettin off and on different train) and it would end up taking about 6 hrs on train. Just got the email from breeder bad quality pics can hardly see the pups.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Well if youve been looking for ages already why wouldnt you go for it. Youd be mad not to. Thats not really that far at all. I travel that to see my family and take my chi with me every couple of months. Iona from the board lives in Dundee and went all the way to Brimingham for her chi Lexi. That took I think 7-8 hours


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i say its worth it. Sounds like a great price. I would most defently make the trip. I drove 1 hr(not as long as you) to get my Little Tinkerbell and iam soooo glad i did. I can't imange life with out her.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah i think your all right, its a great price and ild b stupid not to drive a few hrs. If i dont go now il b kicking myself not being able 2 find one that good a price again!!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

here are the bad quality pics


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Hiya...I would def travel for the right pooch but just thinking, those pups look mahoosive :roll:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I would definately travel, even though it will be very tiring and a long journey

and yeah, agree with leena, they look huge lol do they come with a pedigree? (i know this doesnt guarentee there full chi, but just wondering)


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:? mmm...those pics are very very questionable...ask the breeder to send you better ones...how old are they supposed to be? :wink: they do look a tad too big. :wink:


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah i thought they looked big, the breeder said they are pedigree, but not kc registered, he has both parents there i have asked for pics of these. The pups are suppose 2 b 8 weeks....


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

ask the breeder what there weights are 

if there decent, trustworthy breeders, then they wont mind answering any questions you have


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Exactly...and if they seem to get bothered by your questions then forget it!

I have a hunch that these are not ped chis...If you don't mind, then fine but they should not be selling them as ped if they are not, that is deceitful.

Please keep us posted xxx


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

roughly how much should a 8 week old pup weigh then? and does anyone hav any pics of an 8 year old chi.....


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sam I have pm'ed you!


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

i have replyed bak!!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:wink: this is Stinky at 8 weeks...he was less than 2 lbs. but you have to remember that the growth of a puppy varies...you should ask for pics of his parents and clearer pics of the pups to get a better idea...like some have said..if the breeder gets bothered...maybe you should find someone else. :wink:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Well I have just found out that these are the same as I have put in my thread , how strange is that. :shock:


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rubyfox how did you know the £300 chi`s were longhaired, did you ring up cuz on the add i found it didnt say long haired. just said
"chihuahua puppies, both sexes, parents can be seen, £300"


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

i agree with every one else those puppies do look a bit bigg. :roll: 
but i guess a drive down there to see for your self wouldnt hurt any one. Sorry i dont have any pics to show you, my babies were all 11wks or older when i brought them home.


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

My fist pup was the runt and at 8 weeks I could still cuddle him in one hand. He didn't even weigh a pound.

Those pups do look large and the feet a big also. Looks like they're mixed. 

I would ask for better picks or copies of the parents papers, if the pups don't have papers.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

This was my Milo at 8weeks old:










He weighed about 2-2.5lbs if i remember correctly, and the pics do make him look alot bigger then what he is

So that might have happened with the dogs your interested in, the dogs in the photos look big, but in real life...they might be normal baby size chi!

So the best thing, is to ask the breeder there weights


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

good luck i did email about these chis but she has had so many replys she doesnt no if she could be of any help


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmmm...those pups seem really big, and don't seem to look anything like a chi...

Have you decided what your gonna do? I wonder why they sent such dark pictures...seems kinda fishy :? :?:


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

I adjusted the pics (best i could with what they were) and now you can see that they do seem to be quite large pups


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

I was wondering why the pics sent were dark my self, does seem a little odd :scratch:


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

Wow after looking at those pics a bit better they don't realy look purebred chi. But still cute anyways. I would be a little suspious if they said they were purebreed. If you still want one thats all up to you. They are still cute what ever kind of puppy they are


----------



## xwing777 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah i find it odd someone wanting to sell something wants to promote it best as possible. So why would they send horrible pics that you couldnt make any detail out?


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

hhhhmmmm i dont think these ppl r being honest here but I dunno if you want tha pup go for it , they r just really big to me to b full chi!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

I say stay away I smell SKUNK!! Be a smart cookie that dog is not a pure chi by any means :shock:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Sam I phoned them up and he told me on the phone that they are long coats, but I forgot to ask if they was pedigree or not. :roll:


----------



## iwannafurbaby (Dec 10, 2005)

maybe the pics a have madde em bigger cumon even ive got admit that is some pics i look really fat and totally different you should go and see the pups im sure that a couple of hours journey aint gonna hurt! you never know they could be beautiful puppies face to face aint saying they aint beautiful now but they could look totally pedigree just diff in pics


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

A chihuahua that age should be able to sit in one hand (especially a mans hand) and be able to sit. They are either older, or not chihuahuas.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

erm go for it!
I drove from manchester to london during the fuel crises (5 hrs), and charlie was £650.
mia
x


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah im gona stay well away from them pups, i rekon they are cross and they just want 2 get rid of them!! Im not gonna waste £60 petrol to find out there not pure chi`s, thans 4 all your help and 4 lightening the pics. 

BIG THANKYOU, MY SEARCH CONTINUES :..(


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

oh ive just seen the pictures I would have never have guessed they were chihuahua puppies. (I know pictures can sometimes be deceptive)
Heres me holding charlie in a similar way, charlies 5 and half lb and almost full grown
mia
x


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

just read the thread
i saw those advertised aswell i rang up about a female she said last night all puppies have gone but i would have stayed well clear of those i dont know what breed they look like but definetly not chi's massive puppies
keep looking sam we will find our baby eventually mate
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

They dont look chi at all i dont think- the size is massive aswell. 
Here was roo at 8 weeks...







Hang in there- you will find a chi at a reasonable price soon.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

aww hes adorable soo tiny.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Crazy_Chihuahuas (Nov 5, 2005)

*Ohhhhhhh*

Roo is just delicious! I could eat Roo all up. DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

HE IS JUST SO GORGEOUS STEF, HE LOOKS LIKE A LITTLE LAMB BLESS HIM
XXXXX


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

They grow so so so quickly  It seems Elvis was just that size... hes tripled in size in the past two months though :shock:


----------

